# Retiring and living on a Shoestring?



## hollydolly

Many of us here seem to be either still working, or retired and financially comfortably off...at least that's the impression I get from people's posts.

However, is it really so?. are we really_ All_ financially secure on here? .are there folks on here who are literally living on a shoe string with no pensions or assets to rely on for a financial cushion?

Surely there must be folks who are having less than a fun time financially.. .._surely _not everyone here is in a place where they don't dread a bill coming through the door..and are  living from SS payment to SS payment or a small allowance from another source .

If indeed there are people who are struggling financially, would you feel able to discuss it on this forum, explain how you manage to keep the wolves from the door and survive on a shoestring. How do you do it, what did you have to cut back on that you once enjoyed and do you miss it?...or perhaps you would like some tips and hints on how to manage from others who are in similar financial straits 

Any tips to help others who may be in the same position ...yes /No? 

Anyone want to share their experiences..or are people too embarrassed or ashamed  to admit they are struggling? Please don't be...we'd like to learn  about the good and the not so good financial positions of our senior members..


----------



## koala

hollydolly said:


> Many of us here seem to be either still working, or retired and financially comfortably off...at least that's the impression I get from people's posts.
> 
> However, is it really so?. are we really_ All_ financially secure on here? .are there folks on here who are literally living on a shoe string with no pensions or assets to rely on for a financial cushion?
> 
> Surely there must be folks who are having less than a fun time financially.. .._surely _not everyone here is in a place where they don't dread a bill coming through the door..and are  living from SS payment to SS payment or a small allowance from another source .
> 
> If indeed there are people who are struggling financially, would you feel able to discuss it on this forum, explain how you manage to keep the wolves from the door and survive on a shoestring. How do you do it, what did you have to cut back on that you once enjoyed and do you miss it?...or perhaps you would like some tips and hints on how to manage from others who are in similar financial straits
> 
> Any tips to help others who may be in the same position ...yes /No?
> 
> Anyone want to share their experiences..or are people too embarrassed or ashamed  to admit they are struggling? Please don't be...we'd like to learn  about the good and the not so good financial positions of our senior members..



The main way is to take a look at what people spend their money on, how they look after their health and how much is spent on enjoyment.
Some want to smoke, drink, gamble and take world cruises.

Others eat well, enjoy family, go for a coffee or lunch and take a 2 day holiday.


----------



## hollydolly

True Koala, but what I'm really looking for are members of this forum who are financially poorly off ( perhaps while working but certainly more relevant are the seniors who are retired and living very frugally)...and how they cope compared to when they were working and perhaps have suggestions for others in the same financial dire straights.

For example what did you cut back on  or even out altogether  after those of you who are  retired found yourself  no longer able to afford .


----------



## ronaldj

not necessary on a shoe string, well maybe one, our car is 9 years old, my truck is 14, we have basic cable, basic internet(drives the children crazy, both ours and grand) I do work part time and the wife shops sales and coupons.....we do not travel much (mostly by choice) and we plan our eating out......we have always lived within our means and both are healthy (that helps) we have cut back on some things that allows us to do others.....over the years I would have been working lower middle class, with two small pensions SS and part time job we are actually getting more then while I was working, wife has been a stay at home mother, with a few little jobs along the way......we are as happy as tow pigs in a mud puddle.....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I'm not struggling because I'm still working. I get a better-than-average SS income and a small pension. I could live on them but really don't want to.

When my husband died, I cashed out the investments, added the money to the insurance proceeds and used it to pay to have my granny flat built.

Financially secure? I suppose so in that I'm not reduced to cat food and saltines by any means and wouldn't be even if I quit working altogether. I just feel much better knowing that my bank balance is in the black. Could I write a check for a cruise or a new car? No, not even close. (It's a good thing that I'm not moved to book a cruise and don't care about having a new car.)


----------



## Kitties

I've thought abut this a lot. How little can I live on. I'm not there yet because I'm still working but if I quit my job, will I have enough.

Not everyone has a work related pension. Unexpected things come up. Life is expensive.


----------



## hollydolly

Kitties said:


> I've thought abut this a lot. How little can I live on. I'm not there yet because I'm still working but if I quit my job, will I have enough.
> 
> Not everyone has a work related pension. Unexpected things come up. Life is expensive.



Exactly kitties, this is the whole reasoning behind my question.  but I just wanted to know if there are people on here who are retired and don't have work related or private pensions to pad out a basic pension or SS (not quite sure how it works in the USA)..We know for example that one of our members who has recently gone to live in a homeless shelter is struggling along on minimal income, but is she the only one on here..or is she the only one who is not too ''ashamed'' to admit it. There is absolutely no reason to be ashamed or embarrassed about having little money !


----------



## LogicsHere

I think it's more a matter of what  you feel you want to share . . . being embarrassed could be one reason, but perhaps they feel it isn't anyone else's business except their's.  It's considered tacky here in the U.S. to ask someone what they earn.


----------



## Bee

Well said LogicsHere, I agree it isn't anyone's business but their own.


----------



## hollydolly

LogicsHere said:


> I think it's more a matter of what  you feel you want to share . . . being embarrassed could be one reason, but perhaps they feel it isn't anyone else's business except their's.  *It's considered tacky here in the U.S. to ask someone what they earn*.



Same here in the UK  Logic, it would be very impolite to ask anyone how much they earn. 

I wasn't asking that, in fact I was just thinking that many of us on here seem to mention expensive  holidays (vacations), properties  , and huge pensions etc...and I was trying to think of the feelings of those who may be members of this forum and  struggling with very little ..simple as that..nothing more nothing less...if people don't want to reveal that they are financially struggling that's fine, I just didn't want anyone who may be struggling to feel they're alone if they knew there were others on here who were walking in the same shoes!!


----------



## Bee




----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Same here in the UK  Logic, it would be very impolite to ask anyone how much they earn.
> 
> I wasn't asking that, in fact I was just thinking that many of us on here seem to mention expensive  holidays (vacations), properties  , and huge pensions etc...and I was trying to think of the feelings of those who may be members of this forum and  struggling with very little ..simple as that..nothing more nothing less...if people don't want to reveal that they are financially struggling that's fine, I just didn't want anyone who may be struggling to feel they're alone if they knew there were others on here who were walking in the same shoes!!



Going by comments I think quite a few are on tight budgets.  Pensions and incomes here probably vary a lot, just like in the general population of people our ages.


----------



## applecruncher

People ‘say’ a lot of things, especially when cloaked in the anonymity of the internet.  I’m not calling people liars, but just because someone says they have a large income, pension, investments, property, take expensive vacations, pay their cc balances every month, etc. etc. doesn’t mean it’s true.  OTOH, some people might be quite wealthy but they don’t talk about it – at all – because it’s nobody’s business and in poor taste.

There could be a lot of people on here living in rented rooms or relative’s basement or even homeless shelters but see no reason to volunteer that information.  Some may be hiding from collection agencies or others might get most of their food from pantries and they have to go to the library to use computers.  Seeing that they are not alone is not going to change their circumstances (unless several people want to wire them money, which is highly unlikely).


----------



## hollydolly

Ok ...well, I was about to post a picture on another thread of another property which I own  ...and I stopped myself because I felt that perhaps there might be people on here who are struggling badly financially, and it would look like I was showing off. perhaps rubbing their noses in it etc.. ..although from what I'd gathered from most people's posts the vast majority seem to be financially healthy..but before I took the decision to post or not   I thought I'd ask the question first because I just didn't want to seem like I was showing off if there were many on here who were on the breadline.



However, I feel that by trying to think of others' feelings I've come under attack...so I won't bother next time..


----------



## applecruncher

holly, please.....share your picture (in a different thread). I'd love to see it,  and I'm sure others would. You are not a braggy, snotty person.

And please, don't FLOUNCE  

::rofl1:


----------



## Ken N Tx

applecruncher said:


> holly, se.....share your picture (in a different thread). I'd love to see it,  and I'm sure others would. You are not a braggy, snotty person.
> 
> And please, don't FLOUNCE
> 
> ::rofl1:


Ditto Holly..I don't see you being attacked.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I wanna see! I wanna see!

I think even folks who truly are living on a shoestring like to see photos of others, their homes, their vacations and travels.


----------



## SeaBreeze

We don't have a lot of money Hollydolly, but saved enough over the years to retire without too much worry.  Of course a serious medical condition or long-term nursing care can deplete savings pretty quickly.  I think if we had to live on a shoestring, at least one of us would have kept on working full time.  Since we didn't have any kids, we were able to save enough for early retirement.  We don't live high on the hog, or have a fancy home or cars, etc., we never lived or cared for the glittery showy life anyway.  Our home and cars are paid for, and if we can't afford to pay off a credit card in full on a monthly basis, then we don't make the purchase.  If we really want something in reason, we get it, but don't splurge on petty stuff.

  Our vacations since retirement have been basically driving trips where we go camping and take our pets with us, that's what makes us most happy to get out in nature.  Our most expensive vacations were the couple of trips we took to the Hawaiian islands when we were younger.  We do own a piece of raw land, no mineral rights, electricity, water, etc.  It's out of the way, and we used to camp there a couple of times a year, but the road has deteriorated and we are not willing to spend money to have it graded, we don't plan to build on it or live there in our lifetime.

  I'd love to see your land Holly, I am not hateful or envious of those who have more money than I do, and I don't look down on those less fortunate either.


----------



## Josiah

Some time ago on a thread about life's lessons learned, a number of people commented about the avoidance of debt as a sacred commitment. Nuff said.


----------



## Ameriscot

I hope no one sees my posts about trips as bragging as they are intended as sharing as I would with friends and family. I have friends on FB who can't afford travel and ask me share details and photos so they can travel vicariously through me. I enjoy seeing friends photos who are travelling as well.

Holly, I want to see your photos of Spain.


----------



## Kitties

The adult mobile park my parents used to live in. I remember my mother would comment "you know there are people living in here on nothing but social security" And I'd say "yeah that will be me some day" My step father gets a pension from the county. He has supplemental health insurance. He doesn't really have to worry. After my mother died, I found they had less in their savings than I thought.

I can be pretty nosy at times.  You would be amazed at the questions people are willing to answer. Being a nurse working in long term care I've asked some pretty personal stuff usually prefaced with "You don't have to answer this if you don't want to" This may be a bit personal but...." "If you don't mind if I ask" etc. People are usually very open to discussing and often seemed relived someone asked allowing them to vent. I can't remember a time anyone became offended.

I agree with not having debt. I don't have any. My mother didn't believe in buying on credit. But when I retire I'll probably be pretty broke. I've been broke before. There is a difference I believe in being broke and being poor. I hope I'm never poor and can take care of me and the cats.


----------



## hollydolly

Ameriscot said:


> I hope no one sees my posts about trips as bragging as they are intended as sharing as I would with friends and family. I have friends on FB who can't afford travel and ask me share details and photos so they can travel vicariously through me. I enjoy seeing friends photos who are travelling as well.
> 
> Holly, I want to see your photos of Spain.




I hope so too...but on another forum (UK based)  I remember doing exactly what you said and posting a picture of our Boat...then a a few weeks later a picture of our house...over the months mentioning what my husband and I did for a living...naiviely believing we were all over 50..we'd earned what we had, I didn't believe it was bragging at all..just thought people were interested because that's the impression I was getting from the feedback ...however I was horrified to be sent PM's from a friend that he'd received  that were flying around under the radar ..from people whom I believed were my online friends..deriding me behind my back. Who does she thinks she is..etc!!

One of the reasons I joined SF..was because I always believe rightly or wrongly and I still believe ..that generally  Americans are happy for people if they've achieved a something regardless of how small or large or how important it may be to you..they as a people are hugely encouraging  towards achievements. Unfortunately it's well known in the UK that it works the opposite way. The more you appear to have achieved the more likely you are to be ''brought back down to where you belong''.

I don't have much in the way of 'things' and certainly I've seen a few photos of great big beautiful homes of some of the American posters here...and boy I would love to have one of those..and I'm delighted for those people they have them.

However what I do have is what I worked verrrry very hard for since I was 15 years old..no-one gave me anything for free, I never signed on the Dole...so what little I  do have.. I earned,  and I was so proud of my achievements after doing all of that while raising my child alone as a single parent and giving her the best education I could while working 7 part-time jobs to fit around her school hours so I could always be here for her before and after school ......  that I didn't realise that sometimes people can be just as nasty as hell if you have something they don't..regardless of what it might be.. or how hard you've worked for it. 

Anyway I've gone off at a tangent...sorry 'bout that.

Thank you to SB, and everyone who understood the Original post...but it looks like everyone on SF is doing financially well enough for their lifestyle , so I've got my answer now.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ameriscot said:


> I hope no one sees my posts about trips as bragging as they are intended as sharing as I would with friends and family. I have friends on FB who can't afford travel and ask me share details and photos so they can travel vicariously through me. I enjoy seeing friends photos who are travelling as well.
> 
> Holly, I want to see your photos of Spain.



..Places that I will never see if they are not posted here!!


----------



## Kadee

Yes .OK ............. I'm bragging  about what I have, I have a home (1) I own, and let me tell you I worked very hard to get my home....I grew up in total poverty, I left BH where I was born at 25 years old with three children, a few clothes , blankets .for the kids and myself, I had a total I of $2.00 in my pocket and a bus ticket to get to a country area in SA where I knew I could get a job to enable me to obtain some sort of security for the kids and myself, the journey from NSW to SA where I was heading involved an overnight stop, in Adelaide which I spent on a wooden park bench under shelter at the bus depot.The kids had prams to sleep in .
No one ever gave me anything, so the home I have and own I worked for every cent that went into building it.
i have a little  in cash ,,, but  lost a sum of money due to a corrupt religious group ( I didn't know it was a religious group untill they declared bankruptcy)  This well known religious group ,set up a company to encourage mum and dad investors to invest with them, which I did only to find out they were scammers , who by the way still live in homes on the sea front in Aust worth $ millions. However they made sure everything they owned was in spouses names who were not named in the company....
Oh yes I often mention I go to Queesland for a months holiday in the winter, that holiday is always planned and booked by myself not agents , I wait untill The airlines have specials and I quite often book flights 6/7 months in advance to take advantage of the specials , I spend the rest of the time remaining before leaving on the trip saving to pay the rent for the little unit we rent which costs us $1200 for  a month, which is cheap for the area we go to Known as the Gold Coast .


----------



## hollydolly

Good for you kadee...absolutely Kudos for everything you've achieved, you've come along way mate to climb out of abject poverty, and you absolutely deserve what you have, and you have no need to excuse yourself for anything you've worked very hard for over the years.

I too was raised in poverty, we lived in a high class area, among some very rich people..yet my parents worked manual labour for what today would be classed as Minimum wage..we had nothing..we'd go to school with cardboard in our shoes, and have to walk 4 miles to school  and back rain and shine from the age of 6 years old  because no-one could afford to pay for our bus fare..we never had holidays.._ever_.. we never ever went on a school trip, we kept moving house to avoid bailiffs...yet always in the best areas.. we ate the most basic foods.. cheap, and rarely nutritious we kids were always hungry and always underweight . ...but everyone thought we must have money or we wouldn't be living in the best area of the city..what they didn't know was that inside our home there was no floor coverings only floorboards or cheap lino , and we had coats on the beds instead of blankets...and this was in the 1960's..not the 30's.. ..and yet as I say, both my parents worked, there was no help in those days from welfare to top up a basic wage as there is today!!


----------



## Kadee

Thank you Holly , Do you agree, despite the hardship/ experience we suffered as children made us a stronger more determined lady? ...And Yes I have had plenty say oh I understand but , unless they have experienced poverty/ neglect  how can they possibly understand, ? We used wool bales for blankets which were made from From hessian, very itchy on the skin, and like you mentioned no such thing as floor coverings if we did it was black strap about a foot wide which was reject conveyor belt from the mines in BH. There was no luxury homes in BH most only had hessian walls inside and the majority of homes in BH only made from corregated iron.many of the old type homes are still used. I knew a family of 21 children who lived in a 2 bedroom home, I went to school with some of the girls and still see them in the shopping centre when I have visited there .


----------



## hollydolly

I absolutely agree Kadee that what doesn't kill you make you stronger when it comes to poverty.

I do believe that many  many people who have gone on to achieve great things have lived through great poverty which made them all the more determined to do what it took to climb right out of that barrel and improve their lot , whether that's to become a famous entrepreneur or like us  just achieve a good comfortable life for them and or their own families which they never had the chance to enjoy themselves.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> I hope so too...but on another forum (UK based)  I remember doing exactly what you said and posting a picture of our Boat...then a a few weeks later a picture of our house...over the months mentioning what my husband and I did for a living...naiviely believing we were all over 50..we'd earned what we had, I didn't believe it was bragging at all..just thought people were interested because that's the impression I was getting from the feedback ...however I was horrified to be sent PM's from a friend that he'd received  that were flying around under the radar ..from people whom I believed were my online friends..deriding me behind my back. Who does she thinks she is..etc!!
> 
> One of the reasons I joined SF..was because I always believe rightly or wrongly and I still believe ..that generally  Americans are happy for people if they've achieved a something regardless of how small or large or how important it may be to you..they as a people are hugely encouraging  towards achievements. Unfortunately it's well known in the UK that it works the opposite way. The more you appear to have achieved the more likely you are to be ''brought back down to where you belong''.
> 
> I don't have much in the way of 'things' and certainly I've seen a few photos of great big beautiful homes of some of the American posters here...and boy I would love to have one of those..and I'm delighted for those people they have them.
> 
> However what I do have is what I worked verrrry very hard for since I was 15 years old..no-one gave me anything for free, I never signed on the Dole...so what little I  do have.. I earned,  and I was so proud of my achievements after doing all of that while raising my child alone as a single parent and giving her the best education I could while working 7 part-time jobs to fit around her school hours so I could always be here for her before and after school ......  that I didn't realise that sometimes people can be just as nasty as hell if you have something they don't..regardless of what it might be.. or how hard you've worked for it.
> 
> Anyway I've gone off at a tangent...sorry 'bout that.
> 
> Thank you to SB, and everyone who understood the Original post...but it looks like everyone on SF is doing financially well enough for their lifestyle , so I've got my answer now.



I was on a forum that was all ages and more Americans than anything, but just mentioning that I'd moved to Scotland I was accused of bragging. Huh?  I'm stating a fact. Should I lie about where I live so I won't be seen as bragging!  Ugh.  I quit that forum. 

We never took vacations when I was a kid unless it was to visit relatives.  Couldn't afford it.  As an adult I was a divorced mother of two and had to go on welfare while I went to college to get a skill.  I know about poor and counting pennies.  Traveled in the 90's because of a boyfriend, but never left the US except for Ontario until I was 46 and that was two years before I moved to the UK.  

Anyway, I love looking at others travel photos and hearing about their trips, and I like sharing mine as well.


----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 16948..Places that I will never see if they are not posted here!!



Well, we have threads in the photography section with all kinds of places - UK only, Europe, and we should also have some for Australia and other places.  It can be a mistake asking me to post photos as I have over 8,000 in my Flickr albums!


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> I absolutely agree Kadee that what doesn't kill you make you stronger when it comes to poverty.
> 
> I do believe that many  many people who have gone on to achieve great things have lived through great poverty which made them all the more determined to do what it took to climb right out of that barrel and improve their lot , whether that's to become a famous entrepreneur or like us  just achieve a good comfortable life for them and or their own families which they never had the chance to enjoy themselves.



Poverty can certainly make you appreciate what you have when you're no longer poor! And many great people became ambitious due to being raised in poverty.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

The question is not whether we're having a hard time financially, getting old is a new paradigm that I had to adapt to.  Throughout my career I made questionable choices that at the time I thought were sound.  I recovered each time, repeating my comment, 'Well if nothing else I certainly learned a lesson from that.'   Things change, what we thought our 'golden years' were going to be like, travelling around the country on a whim, having enjoyable visits with friends and relatives, living the good life with no worries have turned out to be nothing like that.  

My health has hindered my travel, my focus is now on, did I remember to take my medicine, I can't eat that like I used too, I'm on a first name basis with my primary care provider.  Health care becomes a major player in your financial well being and when we were younger most of us thought we were bullet proof.  I planned to have my SS, pension and 401K there to sustain me until I passed.  I now have to make sure I have enough to make all my maximum annual co-pays and have enough saved to cover final expenses.  We moved here to escape the bitter winters, 2 of our 3 children & married granddaughter followed us.  At first we spend a lot of time watching grand kids and g-grand kids to help their parents with expenses.  

We told them when we retired and gave everything away they didn't want, we have paid for their education and weddings, now it was our time.  At some point we finally just had to cut the cord and say 'NO!, you'll have deal with it'.  We do watch the kids occasionally but for the most part their parents have shouldered the responsibility, the other thing I've learned, not to step in and try to save the day, I realize most of my advice is taken with a grain of salt anyway.  So, I quit giving it.  We're doing ok we have no debt, no fancy phones or tablets, each a laptop, basic satellite TV and DSL rather than cable internet.  We streamlined our auto insurance and drive older vehicles that are paid off.  Our hobbies are inexpensive but enjoyable and travel is mostly a thing of the past.  Our only questionable luxury is we buy alot of our food prepared and frozen for quick and balanced meals, my wife has earned her retirement too.


----------



## ndynt

My life has been the opposite of yours and Kadee's, Holly.  Had everything growing up, did all the right things as an adult...but, was lost it all with illnesses.  Therefore, I am one of those living on a shoestring, rather only a half of a shoestring, Holly.   But, I do not feel offended, or feel you or others are flaunting anything when you share experiences/pictures.  In fact enjoy all of it.


----------



## Sunny

I think sharing our lives with each other is one of the wonderful things about this bb. I don't see posts about owning homes, travel, etc. as bragging at all. It's what comes through in the attitude that's important. If it's friendly, well, we all have different amounts in the bank, and who cares?

For those who are truly struggling financially, it's probably good that some of these forums provide new ideas or information that can help people cope. And most of us are using pseudonyms, so we remain anonymous. All of this communication (as long as it's safe) is one of the great things about the Internet.


----------



## Ameriscot

Sunny said:


> I think sharing our lives with each other is one of the wonderful things about this bb. I don't see posts about owning homes, travel, etc. as bragging at all. It's what comes through in the attitude that's important. If it's friendly, well, we all have different amounts in the bank, and who cares?
> 
> For those who are truly struggling financially, it's probably good that some of these forums provide new ideas or information that can help people cope. And most of us are using pseudonyms, so we remain anonymous. All of this communication (as long as it's safe) is one of the great things about the Internet.



Very true.  It's such a good group of people here.


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> Very true.  It's such a good group of people here.


Indisputable.  I know I comfortably share more on here, than I have ever, in all the years I have been on the internet.  Perhaps because everyone is so open and accepting and approximately in the same age span (60 and above).


----------



## Cookie

Do people who have succeeded in accumulating money and possessions believe that those who have less have made mistakes and are in need of financial advice?  Possibly but not always.

 From what I have seen, many people who are struggling financially have had life events occur which have created their circumstances.  Those who are very comfortable financially often received help from their families or have inherited their nest-eggs, or have been advantaged in other ways, to account for their success. And of course many have worked very hard and still working hard well into their retirement years to achieve their financial goals.


----------



## Josiah

Cookie said:


> Do people who have succeeded in accumulating money and possessions believe that those who have less have made mistakes and are in need of financial advice?  Possibly but not always.
> 
> From what I have seen, many people who are struggling financially have had life events occur which have created their circumstances.  Those who are very comfortable financially often received help from their families or have inherited their nest-eggs, or have been advantaged in other ways, to account for their success. And of course many have worked very hard and still working hard well into their retirement years to achieve their financial goals.



I'm sure you are right Cookie. On the other hand I have read enough about how low the national savings rate has become, and seen enough statistics about how few Americans (I don't know about Canadians) are making necessary provisions for their retirement to feel that something is wrong somewhere. I'm a staunch Democrat, but I still feel individual responsibility has some role to play and a lot of individuals are just not being sufficiently responsible. The real question here is whether in light of the failure of individual responsibility, government programs will have to be beefed up to take up the slack and provide for the people's welfare.


----------



## Cookie

True government programs might help, things like workshops and classes are good.  But don't assume everyone functions the same way... people are not robots... they are humans with different levels of understanding and functioning and not everyone wants the same things.

Just want to add here:  

In light of the consumer culture that has been the preferred way of life in the western world, encouraged and condoned by the banks and government, it's not fair to blame the individuals for their roles in lack of savings. The government spends and spends on the military industrial complex, yet whines in fear that their citizens will be too poor at retirement age. I think the government itself needs to take serious responsibility for the problem they themselves have created.


----------



## SifuPhil

I made the decision many moons ago to do what I loved in life instead of chasing the almighty dollar. I knew what I was getting into, or at least I thought I did.

But many times it's been tougher than I imagined it would be. Still, my stubborn pride has kept me from accepting or even applying for any type of state or Federal aid. I'll accept SS in 5 years only because I've paid into it. I like to think that living in a single small room, eating dry crackers and shivering in the winter, was a wonderful example of what Calvin's Dad (of _Calvin and Hobbes_) would refer to as "character development".


----------



## Bullie76

SifuPhil said:


> I made the decision many moons ago to do what I loved in life instead of chasing the almighty dollar. I knew what I was getting into, or at least I thought I did.
> 
> .



Nothing wrong with that. I took the route my parents wanted me to take. I went to college and got a degree in accounting. I was just an average student and didn't bother sitting for the CPA exam figuring it was just a waste of time. Luckily, I good friend of mind got me a job with his Dad's business and it enabled me to make a good living. The work was boring, but it did provide me with the means to retire early. So I'm not complaining. 

So that's the thing. Do what you really want to do when you are young but perhaps struggle on the backside of life. Or go the conservative route with a boring job, but live well in the golden years. Some people are fortunate in that they are to make a good living doing what they really want to do. Too bad we couldn't have been one of those.


----------



## ndynt

SifuPhil said:


> I made the decision many moons ago to do what I loved in life instead of chasing the almighty dollar. I knew what I was getting into, or at least I thought I did.


I too chose to do what I loved.  Never aimed for the higher paying jobs, in my profession, for I enjoyed working with the indigent population.  Positions that did not pay as well.  Even though it meant I had to work 2 and sometimes 3 jobs to get where I thought I needed to be.  I do not regret it....have many wonderful memories.  Especially even now, when someone recognizes me, telling me they remember when I took care of their mom/dad/grandparent...and how much they loved me.  Had a woman come up to me at the grocery store a few weeks ago....I took care of her mother 20 odd years ago....hugged me and told me she really loved me. If I ever needed anything to please contact her.  Then went up to my son, asking if I was his mother asking how I was really doing, telling him to urge me to contact her for anything.  It kind of blew me away....but, things like this made it all worth while.


----------



## NancyNGA

Bullie76 said:


> So that's the thing. Do what you really want to do when you are young but perhaps struggle on the backside of life. Or go the conservative route with a boring job, but live well in the golden years.



Yep, I took the conservative route and can truthfully say I've wiped almost every memory of my working years out of my mind (on purpose).  Not because it was boring, but other reasons, some unpleasant.   It's like my life went up to the day the job started and the next day started at retirement.  I don't think that's a good thing, just the way it turned out.  Hopefully there are a lot of good years left.


----------



## Josiah

It seems to me that there's a lot of useful jobs that fit in between Phil's Magical Mystery Tour kind of life and Nancy's not all that pleasant work experience. I guess I feel that holding a job and earning a livelihood is part of my social obligation and that obligation includes putting aside enough savings to reasonably carry me through my senior years.


----------



## Butterfly

I worked all my life, since age 16, and have always been pretty careful with money -- perhaps because I grew up listening to my parents' tales of the Great Depression and their admonitions about that "rainy day."  I worked in a field I loved, but had several very difficult bosses,, which seriously took away from job satisfaction.  I do OK now, not rich by any stretch, not even middle class judging by the government's numbers, but I have what I need.


----------



## ndynt

Josiah said:


> I guess I feel that holding a job and earning a livelihood is part of my social obligation and that obligation includes putting aside enough savings to reasonably carry me through my senior years.


Sometimes, saving enough..paying off a mortgage, buying all new appliances and a vehicle, all the right things....no matter how carefully planned....still does not always work out.  Preventing people to have the senior years they anticipated.


----------



## applecruncher

In the past 15 +/- yrs I’ve known (or known of) a lot of people who have died between the ages of 45 – 60. (quite a few in their 50s) All had decent jobs at one level or another, and a few had very high-powered careers. A few were relatives, some were friends, and several were former co-workers. Illnesses, heart attacks, aneurysm, auto accidents, one was killed by an angry ex-lover, and there was also one suicide.

I don’t to be a downer, but I’m betting every one of these people were on their way to making plans for a nice retirement, and sadly it was for naught.


----------



## hooters

I am new here but this thread has my attention. Although I am few years away from retirement I am always looking at what my financial picture will be like. For my entire career I have made a fairly good living but the majority of my income has always gone my children. They were both highly competitive athletes and as with most sports it was quite expensive. Then once they finished that, then came their educational costs. Then once they graduated I was able to get back on track and started putting some extra money away for myself and my retirement. 
However, my health issues put a damper on that. In 2013 I had heart attack and being self-employed I wasn't eligible for any financial assistance and there went my savings. So my retirement picture is not looking too good. Although I have made a considerable change in my lifestyle due to my heart attack my ability to earn income has also had to change. I'm looking at other alternatives to supplement my income so when I do have to retire, we'll be able to live at some sort of comfort level. 
I guess what I'm trying to say is that it is not only the people that gave already retired that have a difficult time financially, there are people like myself (pre-retirees) that have trouble at times as well.


----------



## Josiah

hooters said:


> I am new here but this thread has my attention. Although I am few years away from retirement I am always looking at what my financial picture will be like. For my entire career I have made a fairly good living but the majority of my income has always gone my children. They were both highly competitive athletes and as with most sports it was quite expensive. Then once they finished that, then came their educational costs. Then once they graduated I was able to get back on track and started putting some extra money away for myself and my retirement.
> However, my health issues put a damper on that. In 2013 I had heart attack and being self-employed I wasn't eligible for any financial assistance and there went my savings. So my retirement picture is not looking too good. Although I have made a considerable change in my lifestyle due to my heart attack my ability to earn income has also had to change. I'm looking at other alternatives to supplement my income so when I do have to retire, we'll be able to live at some sort of comfort level.
> I guess what I'm trying to say is that it is not only the people that gave already retired that have a difficult time financially, there are people like myself (pre-retirees) that have trouble at times as well.



Good luck in developing that additional income source. Your experience being self-employed will serve you well.


----------



## togoodwin

We live on such a shoe string it could really be called a thread but it's a thread woven of love and devotion. What we lack in money we have in imagination and innovation to create alternative methods to our necessities and wants. I truly believe that money (fixed income) is not a real retirement problem. If you are on SS (SS you earned from working your whole life) and medicare with a descent drug plan then it is easy to live and be happy with little money. People who are miserable with little money are dissatisfied for other reasons really or want to live out of their means for what ever reason. We have no desire to keep up with the neighbors or relatives in their very spend y retirements. Our retirement is a warm, comfortable home with enough money for occasional antiquing, a restaurant trip sometimes and maybe a drive to go clamming in Oregon every now and again. I don't know. Just fun that's funny. One thing we detest is a relative or friend who insists on sending us letters or calling and telling us all about their year that's filled with traveling to grand and exotic destinations and how they bought the most beautiful Persian rug and it only cost 10 thousand and stuff like that. That's just plain ole bragging and it shows a decided lack in character. Suffice to say, one does not need loads of money to have a good and loving life. All one needs is to be satisfied with what they do have and set aside a little bit every now and then for some tiny treasures or small adventures. I say this with conviction because we live it every day and are perfectly content with our life. Stop and listen to the birds or smell a rose that you have grown. Simplicity is the key.


----------



## Kitties

hooters said:


> I am new here but this thread has my attention. Although I am few years away from retirement I am always looking at what my financial picture will be like. For my entire career I have made a fairly good living but the majority of my income has always gone my children. They were both highly competitive athletes and as with most sports it was quite expensive. Then once they finished that, then came their educational costs. Then once they graduated I was able to get back on track and started putting some extra money away for myself and my retirement.
> However, my health issues put a damper on that. In 2013 I had heart attack and being self-employed I wasn't eligible for any financial assistance and there went my savings. So my retirement picture is not looking too good. Although I have made a considerable change in my lifestyle due to my heart attack my ability to earn income has also had to change. I'm looking at other alternatives to supplement my income so when I do have to retire, we'll be able to live at some sort of comfort level.
> I guess what I'm trying to say is that it is not only the people that gave already retired that have a difficult time financially, there are people like myself (pre-retirees) that have trouble at times as well.



I'm so sorry to hear health issues have given you so much financial problems. And it's not uncommon. I'm like you, still working but with a job that is wearing on me though I'm grateful for the income. I'm trying to decide when I can quit. And hoping Walmart or Target will hire me part time.  I'm hoping I'll have enough money until I can draw social security and hoping that will be enough.

I agree with you togoodwin. I like to keep it simple. Prefer bragging about what I found for 3 dollars at the thrift store than some expensive item. I know I'll never take trips I may have wanted to but I have an open invite from my best friend in Reno, Nevada for a trip to Lake Tahoe which I plan to take some day.

Sometimes I just sit with my calculator punching the numbers.


----------



## merlin

Interesting thread Holly, I'ts also interesting how talking about your income and what your financial situation is varies, depending on your culture. When I first started going to India, I was often asked how much my income was by virtual strangers, and when staying with Indian families, they would often start rummaging around in your handbag or backpack and asked what various things were, privacy in certain areas didn't exist.   

In the UK it was considered rude to inquire about salary and personal finance,, but I think that is changing a bit these days.

Regarding my finances I am not bothered who knows what they are, I have alternated between been very comfortable, to being penniless and living on credit cards. This was usuallyself inflicted by leaving a relationship and any business or property with the remaining partner.
I also noticed that my happiness had no connection with how wealthy I was, apart from short periods of time with no income.

Currently I get a state pension of £6K and income from various property rentals a further £12K, so £18K ($28K) in total. By current standards its quite modest for the UK, but I find its more than enough, and find these years are the happiest and easiest ones. My biggest expenditure is travel at £4K ($6K) inclusive of flights to Russia which is easily affordable.
A couple of advantages I have are of course no medical bills because of the NHS,  and the three months or so I am in Russia I spend less than a £100 ($230) a week. 

Talking about travel I am off to the airport now catch up with you later. nthego:


----------



## hollydolly

Have a safe trip merlin..


----------



## Lon

We are all quite different re: what makes us happy, secure & content in our retirement years. One person's living on a Shoestring could be Poverty to another. I think it's safe to say that most of us want and expect our retirement years to have a similar quality to what we enjoyed in our working years. I personally would not be happy to settle for less than that.


----------



## Ameriscot

Enjoy your trip Merlin!


----------



## Ameriscot

hooters said:


> I am new here but this thread has my attention. Although I am few years away from retirement I am always looking at what my financial picture will be like. For my entire career I have made a fairly good living but the majority of my income has always gone my children. They were both highly competitive athletes and as with most sports it was quite expensive. Then once they finished that, then came their educational costs. Then once they graduated I was able to get back on track and started putting some extra money away for myself and my retirement.
> However, my health issues put a damper on that. In 2013 I had heart attack and being self-employed I wasn't eligible for any financial assistance and there went my savings. So my retirement picture is not looking too good. Although I have made a considerable change in my lifestyle due to my heart attack my ability to earn income has also had to change. I'm looking at other alternatives to supplement my income so when I do have to retire, we'll be able to live at some sort of comfort level.
> I guess what I'm trying to say is that it is not only the people that gave already retired that have a difficult time financially, there are people like myself (pre-retirees) that have trouble at times as well.



Sorry about the medical issues and loss of savings.  That must have been devastating.  I hope you can figure something out so your retirement will be comfortable.


----------



## charlotta

I am debt free and own my own home.  Living in Montgomery, Alabama is less expensive than living in California, Maine and some other states   I would find more people with my political views (liberal) if I live Mass, Maine, or any of the northern areas. There are some liberal thinkers here;  whereas, there are prejudiced people up North as well as here.  All of my family are very liberal thinkers.  Getting back to subject of having to live frugally.  Because I have not had any costly health problems, I live comfortably with my pension and s. s.  I have also been fortunate in that I inherited enough money to not have a mortgage.  I am so grateful that I have the family that I have and had.
I will say that many of you would be shocked at what a small amount of money I bring in each month, but I am able to save and travel some.  If a had a sudden heart attack or cancer, I am not sure I would have the easy life I have.  So for now, I am quite comfortable and
grateful.  I had a career that I loved, but was not good paying.


----------



## togoodwin

True it is a desire to retire and live on as if you still held that 100K a year job but the reality is a bit different. Besides the wants and desires as one grows older is not nearly as aggressive or needy as when we are a younger person are they? Maybe it's different from person to person but for me and mine things have become simpler.


----------



## hollydolly

Is 100k per year an average income in the USA.. surely not?


----------



## hollydolly

Charlotta it makes such a huge difference if you have no rent or mortgage to pay out, and if you're a good manager of money which you sound as tho' you are, and providing you have no serious health issues  it can be quite comfortable in old age to live on much less than you may have been able to do in the past. I'm glad you're enjoying your life still on a much reduced income.


----------



## applecruncher

hollydolly said:


> Is 100k per year an average income in the USA.. surely not?




Definitely not.  Not even half that.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Is 100k per year an average income in the USA.. surely not?



No, it is definitely not the average income.  Certain professional jobs though pay a LOT more than they do in the UK.  University professors is one of those. 

Charlotta, glad you are doing well and hope it continues.


----------



## ndynt

And for some retired...almost a tenth of that.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks AC and Annie...I thought not... and yes Annie I did know that certain professions  do get paid far more in the US than they do here.

I have a friend who is a Nucelar fusion scientist who was born and raised in England. After leaving University he had an opportunity to go and work in the USA. he's been there over 20 years now, has a lovely home , a lovely wife and family, and a good living.He would love to come home again to live with his family but he said he couldn't possibly consider returning and earning what would amount to a 1/4 of what he earns in the US.


----------



## hollydolly

ndynt said:


> And for some retired...almost a tenth of that.



Yes Nona that is about the same as the basic state pension for pensioners here as well


----------



## ndynt

hollydolly said:


> Yes Nona that is about the same as the basic state pension for pensioners here as well


Luckily, there is socialized medicine there.  As people age that makes an extremely large difference in how much of that pension is available for everyday living.   In the states, even with Medicare, the co-pays can destroy most budgets.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Luckily, there is socialized medicine there.  As people age that makes an extremely large difference in how much of that pension is available for everyday living.   In the states, even with Medicare, the co-pays can destroy most budgets.



Very lucky that money and healthcare are not an issue here.  No prescription fees in Scotland or Wales and in England once you hit 60 (I think).


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> Thanks AC and Annie...I thought not... and yes Annie I did know that certain professions  do get paid far more in the US than they do here.
> 
> I have a friend who is a Nucelar fusion scientist who was born and raised in England. After leaving University he had an opportunity to go and work in the USA. he's been there over 20 years now, has a lovely home , a lovely wife and family, and a good living.He would love to come home again to live with his family but he said he couldn't possibly consider returning and earning what would amount to a 1/4 of what he earns in the US.



My brother worked in London on sabbatical for 6 months a few years ago (he's a professor) and loved it.  He even looked into working for one of the universities and buying a house in London.  He was shocked at how little the pay and how expensive the houses.  He would have earned about 1/5 of what he makes in the US.  And the house would have cost at least 2 - 3 times as much as his current home.


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> My brother worked in London on sabbatical for 6 months a few years ago (he's a professor) and loved it.  He even looked into working for one of the universities and buying a house in London.  He was shocked at how little the pay and how expensive the houses.  He would have earned about 1/5 of what he makes in the US.  And the house would have cost at least 2 - 3 times as much as his current home.


So even though health costs are covered, the cost of living/housing outweighs the benefits?


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> So even though health costs are covered, the cost of living/housing outweighs the benefits?



London is one of the most expensive cities in the world, so not really a fair comparison.  For us I'd say costs are about equal.  We get very inexpensive NHS dental care as well.  Petrol is very expensive compared to the US, but I find much of the food is cheaper, especially fruit and veg.  And for us as retirees in Scotland we get a bus pass at 60 for all of Scotland and free on local ferries.  We get a winter fuel allowance but I think we might lose that as it could become means tested.


----------



## Kitties

No 100K is not what most people make. Much much less. For those, like me who are going to be living on a lot less with retirement, it's a huge concern and worry. 

I owned a house for 7 years and even at first considered I could pay it off and then live there. But nasty neighbors, harassment and feeling overwhelmed with a house 1100 square feet and yard I hated to keep up, was more than enough. I sold it as the housing market took the down turn. I wish I had sold it a year earlier, I would have walked away with a lot more money.

I had an appointment to look at some mobile homes in parks today but cancelled. I'm going to have to reschedule. I think my anxiety and worry about having enough money made me cancel. The agent was very kind about it.

So yeah that budget matters. I was so tired after this work week I was physically ill with a headache and nausea my first day off and into the night. I work over 8 hours a day and have to clock out and finish my charting and writing up incidents for free. Or I can't get it all done. (and I'm not slow, I just want to do things right) I don't know what I'm going to do and worry about things working out.


----------



## ndynt

Kitties said:


> So yeah that budget matters. I was so tired after this work week I was physically ill with a headache and nausea my first day off and into the night. I work over 8 hours a day and have to clock out and finish my charting and writing up incidents for free. Or I can't get it all done. (and I'm not slow, I just want to do things right) I don't know what I'm going to do and worry about things working out.


Kitties...several of the nurses I worked with retired after me.  They continued working, after retirement, at other jobs. Still using their nursing background.  
Two at large health insurance companies and three doing medical transcribing.  All for the same reasons that you are anxious to leave nursing for.  When I was working I met several retired nurses that worked as private duty sitters.  They did not have to lift or do any hands on nursing.  Basically, just being there for the patient...to call a nurse, if the patient needed something.  
 I chose to do something completely different.  I worked editing reports for a Detective Agency.  And, selling books and my art work.   Until I became too ill to keep up.  
Once you retire, as long as you remain healthy, you can always find something part time to supplement your SS.


----------



## AZ Jim

ndynt said:


> Kitties...several of the nurses I worked with retired after me.  They continued working, after retirement, at other jobs. Still using their nursing background.
> Two at large health insurance companies and three doing medical transcribing.  All for the same reasons that you are anxious to leave nursing for.  When I was working I met several retired nurses that worked as private duty sitters.  They did not have to lift or do any hands on nursing.  Basically, just being there for the patient...to call a nurse, if the patient needed something.
> I chose to do something completely different.  I worked editing reports for a Detective Agency.  And, selling books and my art work.   Until I became too ill to keep up.
> Once you retire, as long as you remain healthy, you can always find something part time to supplement your SS.



Not necessarily true.  Many companies can't hire the elderly due to insurance problems.  Liability.


----------



## ndynt

AZ Jim said:


> Not necessarily true.  Many companies can't hire the elderly due to insurance problems.  Liability.


 Probably true for main stream employment, Jim.  I know retired nurses that work part time as an On Call Triage nurse, Senior Companions for Council on Aging, at a Senior Day Care, as well as those at the other positions i mentioned before.  I even know a couple that still do Private Duty, for nursing agencies, that are almost as old as I am.


----------



## Ameriscot

If I hadn't met my DH and stayed in the US and was single, I would have worked until at least 65 but probably would have worked part-time after retirement.


----------



## Robusta

I retired 2 years ago with a reduced pension do to my age (56). My wife was going to continue on working and retire at the time my SS kicked in at 62.
  Well best laid plans and all that. She had some health problems and had to take a disability retirement, so the money we were planning on just wasn't there.
  I went back to work driving a  non emergency medical transport livery. Pays 10 dollars per hour, I get around 30 or so hours a week, and surprise surprise, I find I really enjoy the job.
  Most of our clients have drug abuse problems and at least some level of mental illness or handicap.  Every day I am reminded to be grateful for my lot in life, and but for the grace of God, I am driving instead of sitting in the back!


----------



## ndynt

Robusta said:


> I retired 2 years ago with a reduced pension do to my age (56). My wife was going to continue on working and retire at the time my SS kicked in at 62.
> Well best laid plans and all that. She had some health problems and had to take a disability retirement, so the money we were planning on just wasn't there.
> I went back to work driving a  non emergency medical transport livery. Pays 10 dollars per hour, I get around 30 or so hours a week, and surprise surprise, I find I really enjoy the job.
> Most of our clients have drug abuse problems and at least some level of mental illness or handicap.  Every day I am reminded to be grateful for my lot in life, and but for the grace of God, I am driving instead of sitting in the back!


Beautiful post, Robusta.  Sounds like your unexpected set backs ended up a blessing.  With your attitude I am sure you bring some joy into the sad lives of those you transport.


----------



## Mickey

I have too much of a story to try and write it here.  Simply put our entire marriage (48 years) has been filled with health issues (ours and our childrens') and left me unable to work and my husband striving to work till he was 70 to maximize his SS benefits.  That didn't happen ... he retired at 68 because he had a stroke.  Thankfully he survived but is too weak to work.  

We live on SS and a small work related pension ... and we do a lot of stretching.  Our car was paid off and then it caught fire and we had to buy another one (used as well as financed).  Our medical bills are a HUGE part of our monthly expenses.  These days we just 'exist' ... we are not able to do much of anything except sit and watch tv or read.  BUT ... we have each other ... traveling would be nice, but we don't need it.  I think the fact that we have lived through many, many traumatic happenings and situations (and seemingly will continue to do so) has only made us more content in our old age. 

 Next year I'll be 70 and I didn't think I'd live past 59 (father and brother died at that age).  My husband survived his stroke and so we go on.  We struggle ... we save where we can ... we lost our home many years ago due to medical bills and now we rent an apartment.  Its all we need.  The neighbors are great and we are back near our son after 20 years in another state.  Maybe we'll get some golden years yet ... before we finish our lives.  Life isn't about what we have or how we live ... it is about the lessons we learn going through it and how we react to what we deal with.  At least that's what I believe with my whole heart.


----------



## merlin

Mickey said:


> Next year I'll be 70 and I didn't think I'd live past 59 (father and brother died at that age).  My husband survived his stroke and so we go on.  We struggle ... we save where we can ... we lost our home many years ago due to medical bills and now we rent an apartment.  Its all we need.  The neighbors are great and we are back near our son after 20 years in another state.  Maybe we'll get some golden years yet ... before we finish our lives.  Life isn't about what we have or how we live ... it is about the lessons we learn going through it and how we react to what we deal with.  At least that's what I believe with my whole heart.



I agree Mickey, you have had a tough life but you have weathered the storms, and come through the stronger for that. It reminds me of the quote from the film of Dicken's David Copperfield, "The finest steel comes through the fire" You have proved that. I hope you now get some golden years...


----------



## Skyking

applecruncher said:


> In the past 15 +/- yrs I’ve known (or known of) a lot of people who have died between the ages of 45 – 60. (quite a few in their 50s) All had decent jobs at one level or another, and a few had very high-powered careers. A few were relatives, some were friends, and several were former co-workers. Illnesses, heart attacks, aneurysm, auto accidents, one was killed by an angry ex-lover, and there was also one suicide.
> 
> I don’t to be a downer, but I’m betting every one of these people were on their way to making plans for a nice retirement, and sadly it was for naught.



I retired at 63 and feel guilty, maybe I shouldn't.  Sometimes I'm just dense but what's your point or was this just an observation?


----------



## applecruncher

It was just an observation - maybe not even relevant. :shrug:
BTW I see nothing wrong with retiring at 63.


----------

